# Zoning Board spying with Google Earth



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

kirkdc said:


> ......Ask them who gives them the authority to view your home and invade your privacy without your permission ?


Basically, the First Amendment. They eyes cannot trespass.

Anything 83 feet and up your don't have legal control over. US v Causby.

Plus, you'd have to prove the aircraft that took the image of your property was *directly* above it if you want to have any say in the matter. Good luck with that.

I find it interesting that no one has mentioned squat about roofers who use Google satellite view to measure roofs. Oh, wait....... somehow.......... that's OK.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Willing to bet good money that a neighbor reported you but is too cowardly to admit it. Have you asked them what the hearing process looks like?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

I would always start in the most minimal way. Perhaps a letter letting them know you took care of the debris. If there was no such debris, this makes them feel like they accomplished something and all you have to do is find a piece of trash on the ground to throw away.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Plain and simple write a letter saying you have no "debris" on the property.

State that you do in fact have $x,*** worth of fencing staged for future use.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

> I find it interesting that no one has mentioned squat about roofers who use Google satellite view to measure roofs. Oh, wait....... somehow.......... that's OK.


I'd say using Google to measuring a roof...probably knowing a client has asked you to do an estimate, is a bit different than a government office using Google to basically spy on you.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Bad Boy Biker said:


> There is no debris as listed as debris in the Zoning Ordnance. There are 3 piles of stockade fence being stored for a job. A pile of cribbing covered by a tarp. No trucks, tractors, no old stoves or fridges, no barrels or buckets, no scrap lumber or recyclables or anything else on their list.
> 
> Any ideas on how to respond to "Big Brother" at the hearing?
> 
> Thanks for any ideas.


Calmly tell them it was not debris, as defined. Maybe a pic or two to verify what was probably there "at that time". If you bring along a letter from the adjacent neighbors that there's no visual problem, all the better. 

When you give them acceptable reasons to comfortably move onto another case, they often will (at least her in Virginia, they will).


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Robie said:


> I'd say using Google to measuring a roof...probably knowing a client has asked you to do an estimate, is a bit different than a government office using Google to basically spy on you.


Uh, how are they 'spying' on you?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Where are you located Nazi Germany?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

They are looking at his property to asses something. They are prying into private property without permission to use that information against you, spying.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

Leo G said:


> So what became of it?


So far, nothing. I contacted my agent because my premiums were increasing over $100.00 per year. She said She'd shop around for another carrier, that's when the "debris" issue came up. She said that I might be better off not changing providers at this point in time, and I agreed.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Just get a Google Earth pic of the landfill... tell 'em you'll clean up yours when they clean up theirs... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

You guys need a lesson in the law.

If you can see it from public property, it ain't spying.

Airspace belongs to the public.

But hey, if your paranoid delusions serve to satisfy yourself, have at it.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Who's paranoid?


----------



## 402joel (Sep 1, 2011)

'Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they aren't after you"



Joseph Heller


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

480sparky said:


> You guys need a lesson in the law.
> 
> If you can see it from public property, it ain't spying.
> 
> ...


Can't see my place from a public space. If I see a drone over my place I'll be waiting for someone to come get it. If bird shot can reach it it ain't 83 ft up :whistling :laughing:

I'm not paranoid at all. Just like my privacy and pay the taxes on acreage to have just that.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Jaws said:


> Can't see my place from a public space. If I see a drone over my place I'll be waiting for someone to come get it. If bird shot can reach it it ain't 83 ft up :whistling :laughing:
> 
> I'm not paranoid at all. Just like my privacy and pay the taxes on acreage to have just that.


Taxes don't buy privacy.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Birdshot does though.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

tgeb said:


> When the evidence was presented to the judge, he asked if they had a warrant to photo the property....They did not and the judge essentially told the zoning guys that if they violate Mr. xyz's rights again he would bring them up on charges....threw it out of court.


I wonder what the real story is. As has been posted, anything visible from public areas can be legally photographed, and as far as I know this applies to geo-synchronous satellites 23,000 miles up. Judges also don't normally "bring (officers of the court) up on charges". This would especially apply to a Judge or Administrator who was presiding in a municipal court or a lesser hearing. What would normally happen is that a Judge would simply disallow the evidence against the accused, and if the civil rights violation was great enough that individual could seek redress in another higher court. Judges are not the police or prosecutor and don't get to charge folks as normally understood.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Anti-wingnut said:


> I wonder what the real story is. As has been posted, anything visible from public areas can be legally photographed, and as far as I know this applies to geo-synchronous satellites 23,000 miles up. Judges also don't normally "bring (officers of the court) up on charges". This would especially apply to a Judge or Administrator who was presiding in a municipal court or a lesser hearing. What would normally happen is that a Judge would simply disallow the evidence against the accused, and if the civil rights violation was great enough that individual could seek redress in another higher court. Judges are not the police or prosecutor and don't get to charge folks as normally understood.


Most city or state employees have immunity for an action pertaining to their public duty, from most prosecutions.

_________________


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Most city or state employees have immunity for an action pertaining to their public duty, from most prosecutions...........



It's called Qualified Immunity, and doesn't cover _everything_ a civil servant does. Google Harlow v Fitzgerald.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

480sparky said:


> It's called Qualified Immunity, and doesn't cover _everything_ a civil servant does. Google Harlow v Fitzgerald.


 But I bet looking at Google earth is covered:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Anti-wingnut said:


> But I bet looking at Google earth is covered:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Well, truthfully................... _anyone_ can look at Google Earth. :whistling


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Area 51... :whistling


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

480sparky said:


> It's called Qualified Immunity, and doesn't cover _everything_ a civil servant does. Google Harlow v Fitzgerald.


Did I not use the word "most"? All my words count. 

_________________


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Did i not use threw word "most"? All my words count.
> 
> _________________


All my words count. That's sig lie material

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad Boy Biker (Dec 12, 2009)

So.......

My court date. I offer to plead guilty and pay the fine. States Attorney says an inspector must enter and inspect the property. I refuse. So I get a trial date.

At trial I am sworn in. Plead guilty and offer to pay the fine. States Attorney will have no part of it. So under oath I state that there was a violation. I have removed the violation. My attorney and I then (under oath) presented letters from 6 neighbors stating there are no longer any violations. Then I bring in a witness. My witness is sworn in and under oath says the violations are no longer there. My witness is questioned by the States Attorney. The inspectors notes from his first site visit states the violations "are clearly visible from the street". So we continue to insist the inspector does not have to enter the property.

In the end, I am guilty. The Judge orders that I must pay $300.00 in court costs. I am fined $400.00. I have been placed on Court Supervision. AND I have been ordered to allow the inspector on my property.

I have $2500.00 in attorney costs along with the $600.00 listed above.

So what have I learned? My word means nothing. Being sworn in means nothing. Speaking under oath means nothing. Signed letters presented under oath mean nothing. Having a witness, sworn in and under oath means nothing.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

I can't wait for my state mandated google toilet cam to make sure I'm not using too much paper.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Death by a thousand cuts inflicted by bureaucrats............


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Bad Boy Biker said:


> So.......
> 
> 
> So what have I learned? My word means nothing. Being sworn in means nothing. Speaking under oath means nothing. Signed letters presented under oath mean nothing. Having a witness, sworn in and under oath means nothing.


Law means nothing anymore. Its whatever the judge wants, he or she doesnt care about the law and you need a lawyer and $$$$ to fight it.

I just had the ordinance officer one me, he walked around my yard and took pictures when I wasnt home. We live in a small town of a few hundred people and everbody knows everybody. The mayor likes to pick on people and blame the ordinance officer. He was parked out front the day before so I need in coming. The wife called his cell phone and he wouldnt return her calls. So she walks to his house and asked if he needed anything. He doesnt know what she is talking about. Well 4 people told us you were parked out infront of our house friday looking at our house. "Nope wasnt me", but 4 people said it was you, "no it wasnt me". We have security cameras, " wasnt me". 

Lying sack of scum got off our back and now we are trying to round up people for next election to flush the scum out thats been there for 30 years.

Called the local police and county sheriff dept and they said that illegal but we cant press charges because there was no signs up that say no trespassing or we didnt notify them to not enter out property. So they have been notified and there is signs.


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

Bad Boy Biker said:


> So.......
> 
> My court date. I offer to plead guilty and pay the fine. States Attorney says an inspector must enter and inspect the property. I refuse. So I get a trial date.
> 
> ...


why do you have this empty property for so long? 
and it seems you could have resolved the issue earlier on, but elected to be a hardass, and you paid for it.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Michaeljp86 said:


> Law means nothing anymore. Its whatever the judge wants, he or she doesnt care about the law and you need a lawyer and $$$$ to fight it.
> 
> I just had the ordinance officer one me, he walked around my yard and took pictures when I wasnt home. We live in a small town of a few hundred people and everbody knows everybody. The mayor likes to pick on people and blame the ordinance officer. He was parked out front the day before so I need in coming. The wife called his cell phone and he wouldnt return her calls. So she walks to his house and asked if he needed anything. He doesnt know what she is talking about. Well 4 people told us you were parked out infront of our house friday looking at our house. "Nope wasnt me", but 4 people said it was you, "no it wasnt me". We have security cameras, " wasnt me".
> 
> ...


The downside of Small Towns. (sigh)

Power corrupts.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

SmallTownGuy said:


> The downside of Small Towns. (sigh)
> 
> Power corrupts.


There's no shortage of corruption in big cities either.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

3bar said:


> why do you have this empty property for so long?
> and it seems you could have resolved the issue earlier on, but elected to be a hardass, and you paid for it.


Yes, he failed to bow down to his government masters. Shoulda known better.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Too bad I saw this too late. 

There are two basic approaches, one is saying It's your valued property. They obviously disagreed.

The other is to say those are compost piles. I don't know the regs around there, but ruling that compost piles aren't allowed would be very unpopular here.


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

IMO lawyers don't really help if these types of situations (but they gladly take your friggin $$$). 

You'd be better off doing some research and representing yourself. Things like "jurisdiction" come into play as does "Are they "civil" or "criminal" charges?" and "Where is the "injured party ?" 

Think you own your property? You dont. I'd start by filing trespass charges (no matter what they "say") Gather the names and hand deliver them.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> The downside of Small Towns. (sigh)
> 
> Power corrupts.


Only way to beat the good old boy network is to be in it lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Taxes don't buy privacy.


This is still the dumbest statement of the quarter to me. 

If you buy enough land to not see your dwellings from the roads, you are absolutely paying taxes for that privacy. Someone who buys a half acre lot next to a road or a corner lot is not paying for that privacy. Just like if you buy a Lariat package you are paying for luxury that someone who buys an XLT package is not...

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Jaws said:


> Only way to beat the good old boy network is to be in it lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Exactly what I did in my own small town. The cute word nowadays is "embedded". I went from being a nobody, to chairing membership for the local HBA. Went from nobody to chairing the local Planning Commission

Life is a Game - the ultimate game. Jump in with both feet and wrestle that steer to the ground.

Either that, or stand by while it steam rolls your sorry butt.

I'm not interested in picking up leavings from the party that others had.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

I just sit on the side lines and laugh.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

RangoWA said:


> Yes, he failed to bow down to his government masters. Shoulda known better.


If people dont resist they become power hungry



SmallTownGuy said:


> Exactly what I did in my own small town. The cute word nowadays is "embedded". I went from being a nobody, to chairing membership for the local HBA. Went from nobody to chairing the local Planning Commission
> 
> Life is a Game - the ultimate game. Jump in with both feet and wrestle that steer to the ground.
> 
> ...


Thats what Im working on right now. They all been in their positions for 30 years so they are nice and cozy and can do whatever they want.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Leo G said:


> Only an appreciation of $122,426
> 
> It's still a good deal of increase.


Seeing that inflation isn't factored into capital gains tax or assessments, I'll stick with my numbers. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

RangoWA said:


> I think he does, can you read?


Me thinks you missed his point. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

3bar said:


> yes, its strange to hold onto an empty lot for 39 years. i'd hate to ask how much in taxes he's paid over the years.


Ive been looking to buy a empty lot near me for a year or more. 


kirkdc said:


> A "trial" (cough) by a judge is nothing but a kangaroo court.
> 
> If you really wanted to present a case your lawyer should have instructed you to plead not guilty and enter a motion for a trial by jury. Unbelievable that he took your money to do nothing..smh.
> 
> ...


Depends on the judge I guess, I think they get a god complex. When we went to court over evicting a woman who refused to leave they just had all the court cases in one court room. When the landlords had a lawyer the judge was really nice and let the lawyer talk and pretty much ruled how ever the lawyer wanted. If you were a landlord representing yourself he wouldnt let you talk and treated you like sh!t.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Both. There are 5 missionary names that own most of the place. Sometimes it's developed, homes, retail or condos. The home or condo sold and the land leased for 40 to 60 years. The lease is up and it goes back to the land owner.


WE have similar here. Large tracts of land owned by family trusts. Leased out to farmers, Boy/Girl Scouts for decades.

They sell off a piece at a time. Seems to me they do that just to keep up on taxes, but the total relative income from leasing stays about the same. I don't know, I'm not privy to how the insider game is played.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Bad Boy Biker said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> County has the issue not a city.
> 
> ...



How big is the lot?
Around here you need about 5 acres farmed, to qualify for farm assessment and the exemptions that go with it. Those exemptions would have exempted your issues since you are farming it with trees, poultry, etc.

However, if someone had 1 acre, they would be outta luck.


----------



## PennCoat (Apr 15, 2014)

check the dates on the google earth images. those images could be years old.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Me thinks you missed his point.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Me thinks he missed mine. Are you going to be the referee?


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Michaeljp86 said:


> Ive been looking to buy a empty lot near me for a year or more.
> 
> 
> Depends on the judge I guess, I think they get a god complex. When we went to court over evicting a woman who refused to leave they just had all the court cases in one court room. When the landlords had a lawyer the judge was really nice and let the lawyer talk and pretty much ruled how ever the lawyer wanted. If you were a landlord representing yourself he wouldnt let you talk and treated you like sh!t.


That's because you didn't feed the system. Laws are written by lawyers to enrichen lawyers. The judge probably has drinks with them.


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

I have 27 acres of remote off grid property, cabin, greenhouses etc. Here in CO I got locked into "ag status" which is open range with huge tax breaks. Ranchers can run thier cattle here. My kickback ? I'm currently paying 108 dollars in yearly property tax. It's gone up about 10 bucks in 12 years. Not too shabby. It's in a small subdivision of about 50 HO's in which we all have 20-100 acres. Anything goes as far as HOA rules except that no owner can subdivide his land. Nice. Ya still have to folllow county codes though.

2 years ago, a guy here built a strawbale home and plastered it, no permits. We're in the boonies. The county inspector showed up and red tagged him. They made him tear it down. The jackboot county d ick told the owner he spotted it on Google Earth. I guess these clowns have nothing better to do than to play Dectective (d ick) on their work computers.

Having a "deed" or "title" of your land/home is not true ownership. It's basically a lease contract where when you sign it, you agree to certain rules. The only true ownership is getting an Allodial Title aka Land Patent (which is still possible in some regions of the US).


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

My guess is that software compares current and earlier images and flags any big change. Years ago here they payed private planes to take photos and nailed people for swimming pools and such, more taxes, mandatory pool cover, etc.

But I wouldn't rule out the government paying people so sift through it endlessly either. It would be a good jobs program for them.


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

We get the occasional small drones flying around here. Not sure if it's just a hobby thing or gov agencies snooping around. The great thing is that they get shot down pretty quick. Who need clay pigeons? Although some of those suckers can go up pretty high. Welcome Orwellian times and more.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

You're probably going to get a drone tax soon.


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

RangoWA said:


> You're probably going to get a drone tax soon.


I wouldnt doubt it. I do know that there are (or already have) started passing laws where you can't shoot them down. For us living in the boonies we believe it's an invasion of our privacy aka trespassing. And out here, laws or no laws we do what needs to be done.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Race drones can go 55+ mph, making them a challenging target.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Has anyone invented a big net gun so you can catch the drone and hold it for ransom?


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

Lettusbee said:


> Has anyone invented a big net gun so you can catch the drone and hold it for ransom?


Yes, but they are pricey. Screw em' ...blast them to bits. And claim it was an accident, you were duck hunting or clay shooting.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Contact google and tell them you want your property blocked out.


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

Big Johnson said:


> Contact google and tell them you want your property blocked out.


Is this an option? That'd be nice.

About 6 years ago (or so) I was p issed when they had the census workers GPS'ing all of the land out here. So not only were these census clowns invading property and residences but they got them to GPS address locations. Bastages, all of em.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Lettusbee said:


> Has anyone invented a big net gun so you can catch the drone and hold it for ransom?


Check out the pheasant video 


http://www.net-gun.com


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Property tax is going up around here big time. Makes rentals not as attractive.... as I did up another one to rent out lol


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

kirkdc said:


> Is this an option? That'd be nice.
> 
> About 6 years ago (or so) I was p issed when they had the census workers GPS'ing all of the land out here. So not only were these census clowns invading property and residences but they got them to GPS address locations. Bastages, all of em.


yup.

http://www.offthegridnews.com/privacy/how-to-hide-your-house-from-google-maps/


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

SmallTownGuy said:


> yup.
> 
> http://www.offthegridnews.com/privacy/how-to-hide-your-house-from-google-maps/


Thanks, just did it...I'll have to check back in a few days and see if it's been blurred out. The view they had is about a year old.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

kirkdc said:


> Thanks, just did it...I'll have to check back in a few days and see if it's been blurred out. The view they had is about a year old.


That blurs out the street view, but doesn't sound like it does anything for Satellite view?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Lettusbee said:


> That blurs out the street view, but doesn't sound like it does anything for Satellite view?


https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/maps/vj4-nkCZyTY



> Google will not remove or blur the satellite or aerial imagery.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/maps/vj4-nkCZyTY


Factually, that is not true. What is true, is Google will do it if you are "somebody". The only reason I remember this at all is some years back, there were Cali mud slides, and some big schitzengimmeee's swank mansion was blurred out from Google satellite view, so people got to asking until they got answers.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

RangoWA said:


> Me thinks he missed mine. Are you going to be the referee?


Nah, just messin' with ya.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

kirkdc said:


> Is this an option? That'd be nice.
> 
> About 6 years ago (or so) I was p issed when they had the census workers GPS'ing all of the land out here. So not only were these census clowns invading property and residences but they got them to GPS address locations. Bastages, all of em.



I worked for the census bureau, never seen or heard about gpsing land though.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

I have heard of tax accessors using airplanes to take images of property and comparing them to older images to look for recent improvements




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Our county assessors office has aerial photos of most of the county going back to 40s. You can search em online by address. I looked mine up yesterday and discovered it had been updated recently. I can't tell if they used planes or satellites, but either way it creeps me out. Gonna have to move to the deep dark woods I guess.


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

Lettusbee said:


> Our county assessors office has aerial photos of most of the county going back to 40s. You can search em online by address. I looked mine up yesterday and discovered it had been updated recently. I can't tell if they used planes or satellites, but either way it creeps me out. Gonna have to move to the deep dark woods I guess.


I'm in the boonies and was safe from all that crap until the last census when the workers came around and GPS'd our addresses. There's no where to hide, Mr. Orwell.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I'm on the edge of the boonies. But it is open prairie, so aerial photography is very effective here. 

And all of Colorado has been very well surveyed since the early 1900s. I've come across benchmarks in the strangest of places, from the high plains to the mountain peaks. There's no where you can hide.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Lettusbee said:


> There's no where you can hide.




With the new scanning software it is impossible to hide improvements such as additions, pools, new garages/driveways etc

Unless you do like Boeing did in ww2 to hide their factory by making it look like something else from the air




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Lettusbee said:


> Our county assessors office has aerial photos of *most of the county going back to 40s*. You can search em online by address.


From the 40's !!!... 




Lettusbee said:


> I looked mine up yesterday and discovered it had been updated recently. I can't tell if they used planes or satellites, but either way it creeps me out. *Gonna have to move to the deep dark woods I guess*.


That, or you can always build yourself a Hobbit House and they can take a hike... :whistling :laughing:

















They even have the modern version in kits... https://www.buzzfeed.com/alisoncaporimo/live-here-rn?utm_term=.ukqOMe3v1#.jxXQkvJW0


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

Isn't underground imaging a reality...or am I hanging out in too many conspiracy websites?


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

KAP said:


> From the 40's !!!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that hobbit house stuff. Not enough to ever do it, but I admire it. 

I wonder how this guy gets away with all the code violations on his place?






If I was him, I wouldn't be putting it on youtube, esp with his GPS coordinates


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

kirkdc said:


> Isn't underground imaging a reality...or am I hanging out in too many conspiracy websites?


I've wondered that too. You'd think they have pretty amazing thermal detection abilities, esp in the military.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

kirkdc said:


> Isn't underground imaging a reality...or am I hanging out in too many conspiracy websites?


It's a reality. I worked for the pioneer of that in the 70s. CB Reynolds & Associates. Even then, pre-mobile computing, we were able to assemble images that could detail a table with plates on it that was in a tunnel 6 ft. underground. We could get images of tunnels, even slight soil differences 1000 ft deep.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Lettusbee said:


> I love that hobbit house stuff. Not enough to ever do it, but I admire it.


There is something about those curved walls and ceilings that carry a little bit of light to every corner of the room. I've been in, and I'm sure you guys have too - homes with dinky-assed windows that are gloomy.

But these places - I've been in one and its just like the photo, soft ambient lighting all the way into the corners. Architecturally, it's like those big, vaulted cathedrals. 

Or something.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> It's a reality. I worked for the pioneer of that in the 70s. CB Reynolds & Associates. Even then, pre-mobile computing, we were able to assemble images that could detail a table with plates on it that was in a tunnel 6 ft. underground. We could get images of tunnels, even slight soil differences 1000 ft deep.


So, if I excavate under the slab of my shop and build myself a zombie apocalypse bunker for drinking my fruity beers, you can still find me while riding around in the black helicopters? Or just using Sat imagery while standing out front and looking at it on the cell phone. 

There's nowhere to hide.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

SmallTownGuy said:


> There is something about those curved walls and ceilings that carry a little bit of light to every corner of the room. I've been in, and I'm sure you guys have too - homes with dinky-assed windows that are gloomy.
> 
> But these places - I've been in one and its just like the photo, soft ambient lighting *all the way into the corners.* Architecturally, it's like those big, vaulted cathedrals.
> 
> Or something.


Well, all except this corner that is... :whistling :laughing:

But yeah... nice... :thumbsup:


----------

